# Swedish Armed Forces videos



## jollyjacktar (12 Dec 2017)

Excellent videos.

https://youtu.be/4J-5pJRmY6Y

https://youtu.be/YkjLJUyOdYY

https://youtu.be/vefR79tuEl8


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Dec 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Excellent videos.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4J-5pJRmY6Y
> 
> ...



They have to be. A resurgent Russia is just around the corner:

Sweden increases military spending and reintroduces conscription as Russia tensions mount

Scandinavian nation's armed forces receive £190 million in additional funding under cross-party agreement to bolster defences against threat posed by neighbouring superpower

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/sweden-military-budget-increase-russia-tensions-nato-baltics-draft-reintroduced-a7904011.html


----------



## Rifleman62 (13 Dec 2017)

> They have to be. A resurgent Russia is just around the corner...



Of interest is the Soviet campaign against the Germans in Norway. Not well known.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petsamo%E2%80%93Kirkenes_Offensive

https://ktsorens.tihlde.org/flyvrak/


----------

